# Pre tournament routine?



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

Ok well i have a tourny 2morrow and it got me thinking. What does everyone do the night before and that morning of a tournament to get ready. This could include eating your favorite meal to what you do before you go to bed, and what your morning is like and how much time you need at the course to warm up before you tee off.


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Foster4 said:


> Ok well i have a tourny 2morrow and it got me thinking. What does everyone do the night before and that morning of a tournament to get ready. This could include eating your favorite meal to what you do before you go to bed, and what your morning is like and how much time you need at the course to warm up before you tee off.


Hello Foster,

Nice to know your trying to know what to do first before joining a tournament proper.

With or without tournament, here are the things I usually do first before going to the fairway.

#1) After doing all your morning routines, I would make sure of eating a mid size breakfast, a meal that will not make you heavy but not too light that will make you hungry during the tournament.

my breakfast meal could be eating oatmeal, banana, hard boil egg, water and taking a multi-vitamin pill.

or a cooked rice, with eggs and hotdogs, and coffee to perk me up, and a banana.

Banana will give you potassium, a mineral content you need to boost your energy.

Then in my bag, I would bring along 3 bottles of drink. 2bottles will be Gatorade or any Isotonic drink.

Isotonic Sports drink like Pocari Sweat is defenitely a better alternative. Becoz this will supply you all the electrolytes that has been lost in your body.

Electrolytes lose will give you leg cramp! ( Believe me on this ! )

#2) Bringing towels, extra golf grips, bring 15balls ( since this is your first tournament, you may get nervous, and may lost some golf balls along the way...at least your prepared ).

#3) On the fairway, I would do some light yoga stretch, and bring out two ( 2 ) wedges, and swing the clubs ( imagine your hitting a ball ) slowly, and imagine your swinging your golf swing plane.
And stop until you get perspired a little, by doing this, your speeding up your warm up drill.

#4) Bring a medicated band aid, for first aid, lets say, your hands or fingers getting blisters on the way, at least your ready medically.

Bring a strong adhesive tape. why?

In case, your golf shoes sole tear off, or spread into two, at least, you can wrap it on the fairway, and play golf.

#5)Bring extra shirt, golf tees, golf gloves (if you wear them ) and bring a bar of chocolate, milk chocolate, chewing gum, dark chocolate.

Dark chocolate is the best for our heart and body, and eating it will boost energy. If you want something sweet, then a milk chocolate and chewing gum can help you attain sugar loss.

#6) Take a deep breathe, think of a happy thought and enjoy the game


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

I clean my clubs the night before, and I mark all my balls on the way there. Sometimes I'll read part of The Inner Game of Golf before I go to bed. I like to hit some chips in the backyard the night before too. It's always a good feeling when you have to hit a shot in a tournament, and it's one you practiced 50 times the last night.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

While I really don't play in tournaments anymore, the routine I used to follow was somewhat imprecise, but included the following...

A light meal at dinner the night before, maybe pasta, but no huge steaks or anything like that unless I was teeing off in the afternoon. Before granola bars and power bars were invented, we used to carry raisins and bananas in our bag for snacks. I'm not sure the new fangled bars can beat the old fashioned fruit snacks anyway. We also drank lots of water or ice tea with lemon and sugar.

Other things included cleaning my clubs and making sure the condition of my gloves were up to par. Generally, I'd also make sure I had plenty of tees and balls in my bag and that my rain suit was in good shape.

The fact is, back then I usually had a staff bag and enough supplies in it wasn't so much the question as the opposite. I've been known to leave a wet rain suit or a banana peel in the bag for a week and forget about it!


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

Well i play in alot of tournaments so i was just curious to wat others did. I played all through highschool etc. 

But yea white tiger i do the same thing clean the clubs / mark my balls . Those clean clubs save you 2 strokes hehe


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

well sleep is helpful.. in the morning i eat a SIMPLE breakfast.. like a bowl or two of cheerios.

I stretch out at home, and get to the course a bit earlier than usual. I hit only 5-7-PW and some SW shots. I dont worry about my swing (not the time to tinker). Just hit some solid contact shots.

Hit 2-3 teed up balls like its a par 3.

Hit about 30 wedge shots of 20, 40, and 60 yards.. get the feel of the chip.

Finish off with six drivers.. I tee up 3 at a time so im not constantly bending over.

Then practice putt.. most importantly get a feel for the speed. You've likely played the course enough times, and reading a break is easy enough. Learn the speed. If they allow it, pitch on a few 7-8 irons off the rough onto the green.

Don't over do anytime.

On the first tee... think "ok, just hit a range shot".. don't over line up, over think the swing plane... see the center of the fairway and take a quick setup and then swing.. getting off the first tee is very important for your ego.

Match play? Don't worry about losing the first hole.. Ive lost #1 in most of my matches, yet won quite a few of em.

Finally, play your own game.. don't over think or over play.. hit the shots you normally hit.. bad shot, take your medicine and a bogey....

The envents are more mental than anything else.. if you can remove the mental/pressure and just play a round of golf you will do fine. It works for me.


----------

